# First official pics of Nissan GT-R?



## El Calor (Sep 11, 2007)

Will it ever stop? Between spy shots, Goodwood hill climbs and GT5 previews, we're almost to the point of GT-R overload. Then we start thinking about the next generation ATESSA all-wheel drive setup, the stroked 3.8-liter motor, and the two turbos hanging off the exhaust manifold, and we come to our senses. Godzilla's making a comeback, and it's just over two weeks away.

This newest shot comes courtesy of CAR, and although we've seen the Nissan GT-R in profile before, some of the more subtle elements caught our attention. The deeply drawn panel aft of the front wheels, the headlamps that almost stretch halfway across the quarter panel, the subtle front lip -- it all spells kick-ass in our lexicon, and we absolutely can't wait for its reveal in Tokyo.

[Source: CAR]

First official pics of Nissan GT-R? - Autoblog


----------

